# Outer "V" Tutorial



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, here it is!!! lol (Finally!) :w00t: Now I didn't put on mascara, and taking pics while trying to put on makeup is kinda tricky - so ignore some sloppiness.... lol You get the idea...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used MAC Naked Lunch for the inner lid and MAC Rummy for the "V" &amp; crease. Liner is MAC Powerpoint in Industry, and the MAC Shadestick is Beige-ing. Brushes are Stila, Studio Basics, and Loew-Cornell (art store) ... Feel free to add more colors in yours, or to get creative, but here is my technique.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 28, 2006)

WOWIE!! THANK YOU J!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks... its kinda 'eh' .. but its the best I can do at midnight before bed! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 28, 2006)

You did fantastic!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2006)

This freaking rocks J! Thank you so much.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 28, 2006)

wow what a great tut! Great job Janelle!!:clap


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks hot! Thanks, Janelle!


----------



## looooch (Mar 28, 2006)

YAY for J's V :clap :w00t: :smilehappyyes: :flowers:


----------



## Maja (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you! Awesme tutorial!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

*takes a bow* ty ty ty all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Mar 28, 2006)

OMG, finally we have the tut from J!

Awesome tutorial, thank you Janelle!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah... had to break out the ol' toolbelt --- blow the dust off it... lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol, thanks for the time and doing this J!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Mar 28, 2006)

thx 4 the tut .... very helpful !!


----------



## Zoey (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome tut Janelle,I love it!I've learned so much from it! thanks for doing it!


----------



## KittyM (Mar 28, 2006)

Wohoo!!Awsome Janelle!!!!Love it!!!

Looks great!!!:clap


----------



## Andi (Mar 28, 2006)

itÂ´s like a dream come true...I have been waiting for this tutorial forever! no matter how good anyone explains how to do the outer "V" I never managed to do it myself.

THANKS, JANELLE!!!


----------



## Min (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks great! Thanks for taking the time to show us :clap :flowers:


----------



## Saints (Mar 28, 2006)

Great tutorial! Thanks for doing it :clap


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't believe it, Janelle did the outer-V tut for us! Thanks so much for doing this, it's really useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 28, 2006)

Janelle this is spectacular! You look gorgeous, even with no mascara! Thank you so much for taking the time to do it! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## clairey (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Janelle! I finally know how to do the outer V! Can't wait to get home and try it....:icon_smil


----------



## eileenbeauty (Mar 28, 2006)

Well done. I would love to see some of you do this in different colors as well!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Mar 28, 2006)

Yay, just beautiful!!! :clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

ty gals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try some soon with other colors.. it's pretty much the same technique - you can just substitue for whatever colors you want. But I'll try to get a few examples up for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 28, 2006)

yayyy finally the queen of the outter v did a tut! thanx janelle this is very helpful :clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL -- ty hun... maybe it would've been a little neater if it wasn't like midnight... lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 28, 2006)

no it was very neat! if your going to do that at midnight you really do love us!!!! hehe


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

lol Yes.. Part love, Part coffee past 10 :laughing: lol


----------



## kboogie007 (Mar 28, 2006)

that's just awesome...thanks for posting...i was never able to figure out how to do this.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Mar 28, 2006)

You rock Janelle! Thanks so much! It's gorgeous! You make it look so easy!


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 28, 2006)

That is so helpful to me. I loved it.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 28, 2006)

fantastic thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so many time i was searching for this because i'm a noob in this part of make-up


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 28, 2006)

This is sooooo awesome! I always wanted to know how to apply outer v. Thank you so much for posting!! :clap


----------



## elljmz (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job! I love it!


----------



## ~Rani~ (Mar 29, 2006)

Wowww Its Great tutorial! :clap :clap


----------



## Becka (Mar 29, 2006)

Janelle this is SO helpful, TY so much for doing this!!! I learned tons and tons! :clap :clap


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Great job Janelle :clap *


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2006)

:clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know... you're clapping because you saw "color" didn't ya??? lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks to everyone who commented! I'm glad you all liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now GET OUT THOSE CAMERA'S AND SHOW ME WHAT YOU'VE LEARNED!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I'm so happy Leony posted a link to this thread. :clap:clap:clap This is a fabulous tutorial, Janelle! Thank you!


----------



## cuddles (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks Janelle, i needed this


----------



## semantje (Mar 29, 2006)

this is very helpfull, thanks !!!:clap


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yay! :laughno: :clap I can't thank you enough for doing this tutorial, and you took great pictures btw!


----------



## Nafia (Mar 29, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 29, 2006)

:sdrop: Wowie! :w00t: now I too can look mysterous and smokey eyed. Thank you ! I have always wonderef about that awesome look and now I know! Thanks!:clap :w00t:


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanx for posting, the pictures really explain the process well.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow -- lol :w00t: Thanks guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad it helps! I wasn't sure how 'instructive' the pics would be - but if you guys can understand -- I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tend to be a bit horrible at explaining things!! lol


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

I have that problem, too! I think you're awesome at explaining things, though, so I lovingly disagree with you, Janelle. :smilehappyyes: :icon_wink:smiletongue:


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 31, 2006)

great tutorial but it basically comes down to practice! The more i do it the better it gets so i know i just have to keep trying. I also noticed that the V looks better with certain colors on me.


----------



## Tesia (Mar 31, 2006)

Awsome Tutorial!! Thanks for doing it!


----------



## Pepperpops (Mar 31, 2006)

That was awesome! I'm going to try this on friday night :icon_smil


----------



## gamaki (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome job J! I love your V'S!:icon_smil


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 31, 2006)

You did an awesome job!!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pieced (Mar 31, 2006)

This was really nesessary, thanks a lot:clap:clap:clap


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you! :icon_love I hope everyone posts pics if they try it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2006)

You absolutely rock sweetie! Thanks for doing that tutorial


----------



## Sophia (Mar 31, 2006)

Janelle I love it!!!! I studied it, I hope next time I'll try it it will be like yours!! He he that's impossible!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 31, 2006)

I love your tutorial thanks for showing it step by step, it kinda makes it easier to replicate. :clap


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks chickies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 2, 2006)

Yay, awesome, thx a lot!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 2, 2006)

:icon_bigg Awesome tutorial, Thanks


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 3, 2006)

yay finally!!!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh WOW Thanks Janelle, thats brilliant :clap but I do have to say *ABOUT TIME *haha


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 4, 2006)

If there was a mooning smiley... you'd all be getting it right about now! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jusssst kiddin' --- eventually it'll be made into a video tut for you access queens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Apr 4, 2006)

I cannot wait... yay!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well now that I have T as my personal file converter... its' easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Liz (Apr 4, 2006)

yay J!!!!!!! we've been waiting FOREVER for one from you. lol


----------



## Leony (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL, can't wait to see the vid J!!!


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, i like it !!


----------



## amytude (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm new to this site and I loved your tutorial! I don't think I've been applying enough shadow to the "v"....what a great job..thank you so much!


----------



## charisse04 (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

janelleeeeeeeeeeee, what a great tutorial! thank you soooooooo much for doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ysa_38 (Apr 12, 2006)

great job!


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice post!


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 27, 2006)

Sooooo nice, thanks !!!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

great tutorial...


----------



## so-char (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks amazing ! thank you, I will be trying that ! x


----------



## Sass (Apr 30, 2006)

Great tut! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 30, 2006)

You did a wonderful job!


----------



## xplicitone (May 1, 2006)

thank you its nicely done. love it.


----------



## cocowhite (May 2, 2006)

WOW, very nice. Awesome tutorial. I am going to be quite the busy little bee, trying out all these methods.


----------



## Mina (May 2, 2006)

Thank You Janelle...Looks great..


----------



## amgad34 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 11, 2006)

Very awesome, girl! I learn so much from you ladies everyday!


----------



## sincola (May 11, 2006)

Great tutorial!!!!!!! Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pebre2006 (May 11, 2006)

awesome :sunshine: thanks a lot!


----------



## Mirtilla (May 11, 2006)

LOVE IT, this is a GREAT TUTORIAL! Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

so pretty


----------



## goddess13 (May 17, 2006)

That is a fantastic tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :clap


----------



## -Liz- (May 18, 2006)

thank you this was so helpful


----------



## canelita (May 19, 2006)

That's a fav tut, thanks Janelle, is very detailed, Did you really did it before going to bed? curious


----------



## breathless (May 19, 2006)

very neat! thank you lady love!


----------



## kanadara (May 23, 2006)

Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for sharing !


----------



## michko970 (May 24, 2006)

This looks great. I really need to practice with eyeshadow.


----------



## Aquilah (May 28, 2006)

Wow! Very awesome tut Janelle! Thanks so much! Definitely going to come in handy!


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 28, 2006)

cool! i'll definately be using this soon--thanks janelle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocobon (May 30, 2006)

Wow Janelle this is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Glad you all liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, eleinys... that was before bed... put on, wipe off! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Liz- (May 30, 2006)

:g: :g: :g: :g:

this helped soooo much!!! i never knew why my makeup looked so...emptybefore this...now i know!! :1f:

thank you


----------



## anjanasadil (May 31, 2006)

WOW! thats all i can say! This is awesome. FINALLY someone has simplified the outter V directions. it looks so easy now. THANKS!!!


----------



## Maude (May 31, 2006)

omg you put a lot of effort in this.... Really great instructions on how to do it. Thank you !!!!


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you sooo much I needed this sooo badly! Your a star


----------



## jaybe (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't wait to try this. I really need to go MU shopping.............now!


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

ahhh, you make it look so easy.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2006)

It is easy... you just need a few practice tries, and you'll be a pro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you all for the sweet comments!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you all liked it!!!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 14, 2006)

this helped me thanx!


----------



## Nosheen (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks for showing us .... looks great ... the arrows helped a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dbram (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Jun 17, 2006)

That's so cool, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gina999999999 (Jun 23, 2006)

awesome


----------



## bzzzpinay (Jul 1, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## ElleB (Jul 2, 2006)

I need to get my posts up so I can see!


----------



## mz_ceecee (Jul 3, 2006)

= ]

wow


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks so much. Your eyes look very pretty.


----------



## clueless_ss (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## fhamad (Jul 14, 2006)

*




*

very simple &amp; very nice.. Thanks dear:yaya:


----------



## lynnda (Jul 14, 2006)

You did such a good job explaining the outer "v"! Just lovely!!:yaya:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 15, 2006)

TY all!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for all the comments and for making it a 5-star thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 15, 2006)

what an awesome tutorial!


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 15, 2006)

I never seem to get the v quite right...thanks!


----------



## Talulah (Jul 15, 2006)

Great-great-great job ...in a highly professional way!

Thanks for posting it


----------



## tooff (Jul 17, 2006)

i wan i wan...

thanks... its really enlightening.. =)


----------



## destinyjames7 (Jul 17, 2006)

This is A-MAZING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dignify (Jul 21, 2006)

thankyou!!!!!!


----------



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant do a v!

It always comes out looking so messed up!

But you did a great job!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh My,girl u did ya thing and it doesnt look sloppy at all.......


----------



## dreeeem (Jul 25, 2006)

thanx for tut!!


----------



## xoxocutiecentra (Aug 1, 2006)

thanx 4 the tutorial!

smooches

Tequila


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

I always struggle with my outer "V" MU:blush: . Thanksssssssss


----------



## stwrynight0 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the info ill definetly be trying that out


----------



## rlise (Aug 1, 2006)

omigod! love it! im new to the whole e/s deal , and boy is this a sexy eye look!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 1, 2006)

i never realised that you would need so many diffrent products!


----------



## princess120502 (Aug 2, 2006)

nice!! awsome!! lovi it!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

You are fantastic J


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

looks awesome!! I love your eyebrows too!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 8, 2006)

Very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Couldnt have explained it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiakira (Aug 8, 2006)

You did a good job.


----------



## Shamma (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks ... you look very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 18, 2006)

awesome tut...thanks sooo much for this

im gonna go give it a try now...lol that way i know if i can do it and if i like it so i can do it for my photoshoot tomorrow....

ill let you know if it worked


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Absolutely awesome tut Janelle.. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## meiling (Aug 18, 2006)

wow that looks fantastic!!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 18, 2006)

i cant believe i never saw this tutorial. thanks so much. it was very helpful.


----------



## springg863798 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh thanks! Its so cool!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Oct 17, 2006)

bump---i think this is helpful for everyone


----------



## kaii (Oct 18, 2006)

cuute! I love the technique


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2006)

that's a great tut', thank you.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nuuniie (Oct 19, 2006)

Thx Q girl...


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! Finally I know the trick in applying that "V"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifertwfarm (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## sada_riz (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW great tutorial


----------



## Safa (Nov 3, 2006)

nice


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 3, 2006)

I've had some trouble doing this as well, and I'm glad that you broke it down! A HUGE thank you for posting this!


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 3, 2006)

Love the colors! Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## Ms_lolz (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LondonNights (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## oceanmist (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 6, 2006)

simply fantastic!! thanks so much..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Winkiedo (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried this too bad I had watery eyes, even before I had a chance to blend the "V" it was already smudged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ann2325 (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks sooo much!! gr8 tutorial!


----------



## Darkeyed (Nov 19, 2006)

That's very nice !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for this tutorial !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jasmine0510 (Nov 20, 2006)

a geat tut.. keep it coming girl.. u rocks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks so much, clear and easy to follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lil_vy (Nov 20, 2006)

wow I love the tutorial. Thank you


----------



## r-touch (Nov 20, 2006)

it's nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks a million.. I have asked many people about how to do that V- thing. But no one really could make me understand.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2006)

i did it and it rocks ! thanks a lot Janelle


----------



## cherryblossoms (Nov 28, 2006)

I always have trouble with that... thanks for the tips!


----------



## dalo3et (Nov 29, 2006)

That's so beautiful. I can never get the corners right. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## usernameistaken (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Skyordec (Dec 1, 2006)

This is one of the best tutorials I have seen.


----------



## zerin (Dec 2, 2006)

real prettty........thanks!


----------



## Sprite7 (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't see the attatchment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolemiller (Dec 16, 2006)

Great tutorial...the outer V seems so much easier 2 shade


----------



## MeowZy (Dec 23, 2006)

Great tutorial! Thank you.:clap


----------



## tnhelen (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this look. You made it very simple.


----------



## the heiress (Jan 4, 2007)

I needed this tutorial! Thanks


----------



## CubNan (Jan 4, 2007)

Very lovely!


----------



## mkmksk (Jan 9, 2007)

I can't wait to try this. I've never done it right. Now that I know how to do it right I"m a very happy girl. Thanks for taking the time, it came out great!

Thanks!


----------



## kathylee (Jan 11, 2007)

i love it! thanks!


----------



## Integrality (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks! :applaus:


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 15, 2007)

i love this tut and it has helped me tremendously i cant believe the difference knowing about this has made! xo thanks liz


----------



## landscape_babe (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for a great tutorial. This will be a great help.


----------



## hampwife (Jan 18, 2007)

your makeup is so pretty!!!!doing goood!!!

you did a wonderful job!!!!

thanks!!!!very nice!!!!!:g: :g:


----------



## mahawi (Jan 18, 2007)

nicce

thanks


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 19, 2007)

Great tutorial, Janelle and many thanks.

Love,

vanessa


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Gorgeous*


----------



## copperfingers (Jan 19, 2007)

oh wow those are great informative pics! I really need to get me a blending brush :-(


----------



## chrysalis_9 (Jan 21, 2007)

i've tried yr technique but i dunno why i can't get the look...is it maybe the shape of my eyes are not good enuff to apply yr technique to it?i'm totally pissed when i ended up with mess instead of looking good like you..:icon_sad:

p/s: do u mind to show me wut type of brushes dat u used?sorry for my bad english..


----------



## angellove (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks looks great..i can`t wait to try it out


----------



## dustyy (Jan 21, 2007)

amazing.

;x


----------



## carlyrich (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds great can't wait to view


----------



## verna (Jan 26, 2007)

that's brilliant, thanks so much!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 5, 2007)

Great tutorial! Thanks


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gina Martins (Feb 6, 2007)

I loved this technique.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 6, 2007)

wow thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colli (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, I'm soooo desperate to see this tutorial, but I can't until I have made 10 posts. Boo!

Colette

x


----------



## delilahblue (Feb 14, 2007)

great technique


----------



## Gina Martins (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG, great job!

I would like to know which brushes you've used to make this tuto.

:boarder:


----------



## jessimau (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG, amazing tutorial! You rock, Janelle!! Thank you for sharing it with us.

:worship:


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 21, 2007)

wow that is a great tutorial thats my kind of eyeshadow i mean the way its applyed.....and its easy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 22, 2007)

love it!!! thanks.. such a huge help


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

I love it!!!!! Thanks for the tut!:worship:


----------



## charlie777 (Feb 27, 2007)

looks great, thanks for tut!


----------



## Digital_Angel (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## kym671 (Mar 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## Gina Martins (Mar 9, 2007)

awsome I liked a lot.


----------



## Metro_Qt (Mar 15, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## iatreia (Mar 15, 2007)

beautiful tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for sharing


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 16, 2007)

great tut

thanx


----------



## scarlet4885 (Mar 18, 2007)

this really helps!


----------



## Superarrocito (Mar 18, 2007)

Great tutorial!


----------



## redcar1 (Mar 21, 2007)

very detailed tutorial blending was asom

thaks


----------



## lynden03 (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks!:rockwoot: you rock!


----------



## CaliforniaCandy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Wow, that's super. I learned sooo much from your tutorial.*

*THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## simi (Mar 29, 2007)

wowowowowow. great tutorail. You really solved the problem.


----------



## Ms_lolz (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks is really CoOL


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## Lna (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup2: waouh tu es vraiment douÃ©e ,bravo


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

this really does look amazing.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you so much! I'm going to try this next time &amp; see if I can get it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome


----------



## disconnected04 (Apr 23, 2007)

wow! your makeup looks gorgeous! thank you so much!


----------



## prettypretty (Apr 24, 2007)

GREAT!!

tHANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Nadiege (Apr 28, 2007)

great!


----------



## Milkshake (May 3, 2007)

oh thank you so much for this!

the outher V has always been a big problem to me but now its much easyer to understand ist for me!


----------



## kari458 (May 8, 2007)

very helpful


----------



## clwkerric (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## anhoiii (May 9, 2007)

very pretty .. thanks for the tut.


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!

:wave: Deb


----------



## missflyrican (May 11, 2007)

NIcenicenice


----------



## kasia.fi (May 22, 2007)

awesome!!!!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 30, 2007)

this is very helpful, thanks so much!!


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## JerseysFinest84 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial!!


----------



## lisam2616 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for this tutorial; your step-by-step shots and directions really helps!! I think I can get it right now!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 20, 2007)

I still can't get the hang of this, but great tut!!


----------



## like me (Jun 20, 2007)

Great, I learned something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 26, 2007)

SO fantastic! I've been attempting this technique as best as I could figure out on my own - now I've got an arsenal of tips!!!! :g:


----------



## mahimovie (Jul 8, 2007)

great tutorial


----------



## Henna (Jul 9, 2007)

wow

it's very good!

.


----------



## Winkiedo (Jul 18, 2007)

very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yda (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks janelle!!


----------



## chollyjung (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you. I really love it.


----------



## lolatsam (Aug 1, 2007)

This is fabulous :]


----------



## gween (Aug 3, 2007)

awsome tutorial.

great job.


----------



## chocolatemousse (Aug 17, 2007)

thank!


----------



## dajafe (Aug 17, 2007)

looks great!!!

Thanks for posting it!

i will try to do at home


----------



## KayBee (Aug 19, 2007)

The esoterics of the outer V revealed!


----------



## hawwa wrold (Aug 20, 2007)

You did fantastic!


----------



## inconnue (Aug 20, 2007)

Great! Thank u so much!


----------



## kayluv (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you so much. This is so helpful. I've been trying to an outer v for a long time and I never seem to get it right. This is by far the best explanation I've read or seen.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 21, 2007)

great job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrym (Aug 21, 2007)

wow gr8 work that u did


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 22, 2007)

wooow it looks so difficult!

soo many steps! im scared to try this one ^x^

but wow beautiful !! i love your eyebrows too!

do you pluck, wax thread?? whats your secret??


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks! This site rocks!


----------



## chelamorena44 (Aug 24, 2007)

good job


----------



## Um Azooz (Aug 25, 2007)

_Great Job_

Love it


----------



## gaylechua (Aug 25, 2007)

Perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelamorena44 (Aug 26, 2007)

wow this looks great!!!tahnks and good job


----------



## stacies83221 (Aug 27, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice.


----------



## devilsweet29 (Sep 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## al3neida (Sep 19, 2007)

That was useful


----------



## cristinilla (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## singsgood (Sep 21, 2007)

very good


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 23, 2007)

wow~it's so great, thank you for posting~


----------



## tealdawn (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you this is great.


----------



## PinKiSh<3 (Sep 28, 2007)

thx !!


----------



## whoredom (Oct 1, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Carly2play (Oct 1, 2007)

Very well done...I'm hoping to duplicate that look for a big date this Sunday evening. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Marion J (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Janelle - can't wait to try!


----------



## Darkeyed (Oct 6, 2007)

_that's pretty !! thank you for this tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks, so helpful!


----------



## srigal (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## catwoman (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 7, 2007)

very helpful. i love it!!


----------



## nhan (Nov 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## papagena (Nov 13, 2007)

pretty!!


----------



## *Sweet heart* (Nov 13, 2007)

Thaaanks for the helpful Tut .. Luved it


----------



## JamieMonster (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## daisyangel6789 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Delipter (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Makeuprocks (Dec 20, 2007)

Wish I can see everything.......... I'm new here but I loved the original picture!


----------



## cafe1414 (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks absolutely wonderful....thanks alot


----------



## basiuch (Dec 23, 2007)

lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Julziie (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for this tutorial!


----------



## conny (Jan 9, 2008)

Very beautiful!


----------



## slayer22452000 (Jan 10, 2008)

cooley


----------



## kristinawolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome tutorial- I've got to get the hang of that lower lid-line extension that you do so well...


----------



## graceemoore (Jan 14, 2008)

great job

very informative


----------



## tamagnocchi (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for this tut!!! very helpful to me.


----------



## ssf (Jan 21, 2008)

That was an awesome tutorial. so detailed...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackKat (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow!!! Great Look!!! Very nice!


----------



## fistandantilus (Jan 24, 2008)

Fantastic!! This big brown eyes!! PERFECT!!! I envy you!! mine are very small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vickattor4 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was great, thank you so much.


----------



## jmaegirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Really helpful!


----------



## Luann (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## ladycage (Feb 20, 2008)

where do you buy the brushes


----------



## fashionfreak946 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very Cool


----------



## mac fan (Feb 23, 2008)

good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a great tut Janelle! Thnx!


----------



## anjdes (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for this!


----------



## ForeverPink (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Janelle

Ive just been posted this fab tut. Thank you. I notice you use Stilla brushes. Can you recommend any MAC which would do the same job and talk me through which one is used for what? Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the tutorial.... Congratulations!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks....This will help me out allot.


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 28, 2008)

I just reread this tut - GREAT! Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## ForeverPink (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, Ive just tried this Outer "v" tutorial for the first time, Im shocked and amazed and SOOOOOO HAPPY. It worked. Ive tried so many different methods only to end up in one big complete dunkey mess. This worked. I love it. Thank you so much NYAngle98.

I just have one question. You said you used Stila brushes. I have MAC. I tried the tut with a mac 242, which I know isnt the most appropriate brush to do this.

I want to buy another MAC brush to get a better effect. Do you think a MAC angled brush maybe the 269 would be better for a novice like myself. Or would the 212 be better? Im talking about the bit where you take the shadow to extend over the lower lash line.

Thanks again. Your a star


----------



## jbmakeup (Apr 10, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## fr0nd (Apr 16, 2008)

wow.. thanks... another technique to go try out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zinzinsleep (May 14, 2008)

oh, great, i like very much.:love5::love5:


----------



## jzha182 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the tutorial!


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

very pretty.


----------



## cimelleh (Jun 12, 2008)

simpe but awesome, thanks!


----------



## JuliaDream (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been trying to get this down, this should help. Thanks!


----------



## feel_aasma (Jul 31, 2008)

I can never make a 'v' . Thankyou sooooo much for this tutorial.


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 7, 2008)

can't see the pictures :bawling:


----------



## shannonsilk (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you need 10 posts to see the images. Check the rules.

Thanks J. Great tutorial!!. I will have to try this. Or something like it. I don't have all the products you use


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 8, 2008)

i can see al the other pictures, but only not with this tutorial, to bad, have a hard time to define the outer v


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks! i needed some tips on forming the outter V, so great tutorial! i will have to try this one today!!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know why I waited so long to look at this tutorial, but I finally did and it's great! Very helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome tut, thanks so much!


----------



## icmreis (Sep 3, 2008)

Very beautiful make up! I'll try it today!


----------



## rbaranov (Oct 6, 2008)

Great!


----------



## chaos32 (Oct 12, 2008)

the only way for me to view attachments is to get 10 posts???

really

?

wish i could see it so i could post a real comment


----------



## Nafia (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## speedy (Nov 13, 2008)

Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## Penny lane (Nov 16, 2008)

This is very helpful!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cimelleh (Nov 20, 2008)

kinda old tut but this is the one im searching, thanks a lot!


----------



## hazel06 (Dec 5, 2008)

this tuturiol helped me out

i was putting the lightest shade on the eyelid not the brow

thanks for the tuturail


----------



## crisvanier (Feb 23, 2009)

Great tutorias


----------



## miss_makeup (Feb 26, 2009)

You did fantastic!


----------



## miss_makeup (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks great!!:yesss:


----------



## nighat_r (Apr 26, 2009)

awesome..thanks


----------



## cecilialisbon (Sep 7, 2009)

this is brilliant.. i've never been sure about my outer V ! thanks


----------



## Shywillow26 (Oct 10, 2009)

Great tut!


----------



## Kokokins (Oct 20, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Fattygyrl (Dec 26, 2009)

love it


----------



## Blue_Winter (Jan 17, 2010)

You are great!


----------



## MannarneDut (Jan 17, 2010)

I do adore shopping! Very often I require items through the net I am sure that it can be rather profitable I want to say I am crazy about discounts I never purchase clothing or accessories without discounts Seasonal sales and Christmas sales are the most awesome ideas marketing specialists have ever created!!!))))) I I am sure that I am not the only woman who feels happy and satisfied having made a beneficial offer I am sure that hundreds and thousands of men and women search the internet every day looking for the bestdeal At the moment I do not mean clothing shopping only It is subject to all the items: clothes, electronics, books, Cds, toys and even services I am ready to share my own online shopping practice In this note I will give a list of online stores offering clothes, boots and accessories I will leave my judgments and impressions as well All these shops have disconts and profitable deals It is up to you weather to shop there or not What I wish to do is to give my experience and it would be great if you give your comments and mention your best shopping places in your comments pricegrabber com/]Pricegrabber com I on my view many online users have ever visited this outlet It is very convenient to purchase different stuff Although they sale not only women clothes the process of selecting a item is not difficult at all The search menu is easy to apply They give comparison shopping and it is very handy stylebreath com/]Stylebreath com is online store selling stylebreath com/]style clothing, shoes and accessories from brand designers I wish admit that it is my best online store at the moment Their discount section is something perfect There is a wide choice of gainful offers! This store provides a mixture of original designer clothing and not original But frankly speaking you will hardly understand that some clothes are not original I have ordered shoes several times there and their quality was wonderful They provide all the basic guarantees: safe shopping â€“ certain equipment protects credit cards data, money back â€“ in case you you do not like the item quality you are allowed to return it back without additional expenditures They realize shipment all over the world As for me I feel much more confident when I know that I wear brand name clothing)))) topshop com/]Topshop com I consider that this site is proper place to buy clothes for teenagers The design of the site is very simple, not overloaded by details You may easily get the item you need to buy They give certain guarantees The pages are uploaded very easily My younger sister enjoys this shop because her computer is old and not modern But unfortunately they do not ship items all over the world Of course there is category for discounts))))) buyclothingonlinestore com/]Buyclothingonlinestore com is a excellent place to buyclothingonlinestore com/]buy clothing online))))) The outlet offers designer clothes and handbag for men and female I like colors pattern of this outlet ! It is very calm Of course I never miss their discount section There is always beautiful clothes I like this shop because they guarantee free shipping for the orders over 200 dollars That is a very gainful offer I to my mind it is rather wise!


----------



## mksc (Feb 17, 2010)

this is awesome, thank you!


----------



## cicindy (Mar 28, 2010)

great tutorial, Ty!


----------



## MEI3186 (May 6, 2010)

You did fantastic!


----------



## happylane (May 18, 2010)

wonderful tutorial!!!


----------



## salonspasource (Jul 15, 2010)

That's good have provided good tutorial. I like that and will try it because i love eye make up. Thanks for providing eye make up recipe online........:yaya:


----------



## coralluv (Aug 22, 2010)

got to try this!


----------

